# Rum O'Clock



## Abby

I painted this yesterday whilst it was pouring with rain


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Impressionistic still-life, right?

NICE if so. NICE if not, still.


----------



## Abby

Thanks, you can call it whatever you like!


----------



## qwertyportne

Wow, very nice. And a perfect title. When I was a boy, I used to draw all sorts of things but never very well. Then one Christmas my brother got a paint-by-the-numbers set and in a few years was creating really good paintings, like yours, without any numbers. Guess he got all the artistic genes.


----------



## Abby

Thanks! I thought this was rubbish when I finished it, but it's growing on me!


----------



## escorial

i think it's outstanding.


----------



## Abby

Thank you excorial!


----------



## escorial

the last picture i done on the canal was sold for a tenner that i gave to a dogs home...keep at your work it has an impressionist/pop art feel for me.


----------



## Gumby

That's great! You have a wonderful talent.


----------



## vangoghsear

I like this, Abby, quite nice.


----------



## count58

Yes! It's nice drawing.
It looks almost real.
You've got great talent.


----------



## Abby

Thanks!


----------



## dantefrizzoli

I wish I had artistic styles like you. I think the best part of this painting is that you can see the reverse image of the label through the bottle. Very thoughtful!


----------



## Abby

Thanks Dante!


----------



## Misty Mirrors

Great painting. The glass should be full. I'm thirsty!!!!!!!


----------



## Abby

Lol thanks Misty, I'll pour you a large one!


----------



## Greimour

*First impression:*
_
Hmm... do i like it?
_*
Then I blinked:*
_
I think so...
_
*I blink again:*
_
I would love to handle lights and shading like that, the glass is amazing...
_
*I blink again:*
_
I like this picture.
_
*I blink again:*
_
I want this picture :/ ... I am a little jealous of that talent. I wonder how much hard work went into developing the skill. I guess it started as a love of drawing, so maybe it didn't feel like work getting that good. 
_
***

Does it ever feel like work?


~Kev <3


P.S. The reverse side of the label on the bottle looks like it took major effort. Well done anyway. Impressive stuff. Guess it grew on me too.. very quickly. ^_^


----------



## Abby

No hard work developing it Kev, it's always been there and I never made it to Uni lol, have just been doing it more the last couple of years so getting better I think. It does sometimes feel like work though, especially with commissions if I don't like the subject matter but I can't complain, at least i'm getting some now! This was just for me for fun, I don't ever really paint and know next to nothing about watercolors, my usual stuff is pretty meticulous so was nice to loosen up a bit. I'm drawing a hawk at the mo as prep for a big colour drawing of one that I've been asked to do and it's not my thing at all!!


----------



## Greimour

I'd love to see that. The very first picture I drew that I was genuinely proud of (in my memory at least) was an Eagle. I think an Eagle... definitely a predator bird, could have been a falcon or peregrin (I was about 10-y-o)... anyway I've had a bit of a fondness for drawn birds of prey since then. 

For a supposed wordsmith, I find myself lacking ability when describing what I feel when I see something drawn or painted by human hands.

I've read somewhere that the best artist is nature, but nature is one thing and people are another. Seeing what people draw/paint stirs something inside that nothing else can. Not even books. The best imagination can take me to places that do not exist... yet art can take me somewhere even my imagination can't.


Signed: 


A fan. <3


----------



## Abby

And you say you don't have the words Kev! If all 'fans' feel like that when they see my art I will be a very happy girl! Here's my unfinished hawk


----------

